# Soft-Plastic Saltwater Jigs (Split-Tail Touts)



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

What's the length of the tails?


----------



## GSlings (Apr 30, 2012)

The length of the entire bait is 3.5". The length of the tail (from split to tip) is 2-1/4".

They are best used with a bullethead or round headed jighead. The flatter type jig heads create a pull when jigging (kinda feels like you've got grass on it).


----------

